# What major is right for you?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm just trying to imagine you majoring in women's studies :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't believe english made it so high.. been putting that class off for 5 years now :lol 

Psychology/Sociology 75% 

Education/Counseling 75% 

Physics/Engineering 69% 

English/Journalism/Comm 63% 

Biology/Chemistry/Geology 63%

Visual&PerformingArts 56% 

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 56% 

Nursing/AthleticTraining 50%

French/German/Spanish 44% 

HR/BusinessManagement 38% 

Accounting/Finance/Marketing 31% 

Religion/Theology 31% 

Mathematics/Statistics 31% 

PoliticalScience/Philosophy 19%


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

94%

Psychology/Sociology

88%

English/Journalism/Comm

75%

HR/BusinessManagement

75%

Nursing/AthleticTraining

75%

Religion/Theology

63%

Education/Counseling

63%

Visual&PerformingArts

56%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

50%

French/German/Spanish

31%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

25%

Biology/Chemistry/Geology

6%

Mathematics/Statistics

0%

Physics/Engineering

0%

I knew it. It already fits my major which is Liberal Studies and International Relations.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Biology/Chemistry/Geology

81%

Physics/Engineering

81%

English/Journalism/Comm

75%

Education/Counseling

75%

Religion/Theology

69%

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

69%

Mathematics/Statistics

63%

HR/BusinessManagement

56%

Nursing/AthleticTraining

56%

Visual&PerformingArts

56%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

44%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

44%

Psychology/Sociology

44%

French/German/Spanish

44%
Education? Religion/theology? :stu


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

English/Journalism/Comm: 88% 

French/German/Spanish: 75% 

Visual&PerformingArts: 63% 

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts: 56% 

Biology/Chemistry/Geology: 50% 

Psychology/Sociology: 50% 

Education/Counseling: 44% 

Nursing/AthleticTraining: 38% 

Religion/Theology: 38% 

Accounting/Finance/Marketing: 25% 

HR/BusinessManagement: 25% 

PoliticalScience/Philosophy: 19% 

Mathematics/Statistics: 0% 

Physics/Engineering: 0% 

I guess I picked right after all. :b


----------



## VectorSigma (Nov 23, 2006)

You scored as History/Anthropology/LiberalArts. 



You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in History, Anthropology, or related majors (e.g. African and African-American Studies, Chinese, Classics, Cultural Studies, Economics, English, French, Geography, German, Greek, Hebrew, International Studies, Philosophy, Women's Studies, or other Liberal Arts majors).

It is possible that the best major for you is your 2nd, 3rd, or even 5th listed category, so be sure to consider ALL majors in your OTHER high scoring categories (below). You may score high in a category you didnt think you would--it is possible that a great major for you is something you once dismissed as not for you. The right major for you will be something 1) you love and enjoy and 2) are really great at it.

Consider adding a minor or double majoring to make yourself standout and to combine your interests. Please post your results in your myspace/blog/journal.

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

100%

Education/Counseling

75%

French/German/Spanish

63%

Biology/Chemistry/Geology

63%

Psychology/Sociology

56%

Physics/Engineering

56%

English/Journalism/Comm

50%

HR/BusinessManagement

44%

Religion/Theology

38%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

31%

Nursing/AthleticTraining

31%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

31%

Mathematics/Statistics

25%

Visual&PerformingArts

19%


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

> You scored as Psychology/Sociology.
> 
> *Psychology/Sociology 100%*
> French/German/Spanish 81%
> ...


Looks like I made the right decision in switching back to psych :lol


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

You scored as Biology/Chemistry/Geology. 



You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Biology, Chemistry, Geology, or related majors (e.g. Environmental Science, Forestry, Fisheries and Wildlife, Marine Biology, Zoology).

It is possible that the best major for you is your 2nd, 3rd, or even 5th listed category, so be sure to consider ALL majors in your OTHER high scoring categories (below). You may score high in a category you didnt think you would--it is possible that a great major for you is something you once dismissed as not for you. The right major for you will be something 1) you love and enjoy and 2) are really great at it.

Consider adding a minor or double majoring to make yourself standout and to combine your interests. Please post your results in your myspace/blog/journal.

Biology/Chemistry/Geology

94%

Nursing/AthleticTraining

75%

French/German/Spanish

56%

Physics/Engineering

56%

Education/Counseling

56%

Mathematics/Statistics

56%

English/Journalism/Comm

44%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

44%

Psychology/Sociology

44%

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

38%

HR/BusinessManagement

31%

Visual&PerformingArts

31%

Religion/Theology

25%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

19%


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You scored as Psychology/Sociology. 

You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Psychology, Sociology, or related majors (e.g. Child Development, Counseling, Industrial-Organizational (I-O) Psychology, Social Work, or other Social Science majors). 

It is possible that the best major for you is your 2nd, 3rd, or even 5th listed category, so be sure to consider ALL majors in your OTHER high scoring categories (below). You may score high in a category you didnt think you would--it is possible that a great major for you is something you once dismissed as not for you. The right major for you will be something 1) you love and enjoy and 2) are really great at it. 

Consider adding a minor or double majoring to make yourself standout and to combine your interests. Psychology and Sociology are both great minors to add to any major. Please post your results in your myspace/blog/journal

Psychology/Sociology 100% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 100%


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

63% for Psychology, =p I guess im not cut out for that either...

Psychology/Sociology

63% 
Education/Counseling

56% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy

56% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing

56% 
HR/BusinessManagement

50% 
Visual&PerformingArts

44% 
English/Journalism/Comm

44% 
French/German/Spanish

38% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

31% 
Nursing/AthleticTraining

31% 
Physics/Engineering

31% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology

19% 
Religion/Theology

19% 
Mathematics/Statistics

13%


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

Biology/Chemistry/Geology 94%
Visual&PerformingArts 88%
Physics/Engineering 88%
Mathematics/Statistics  75%
Accounting/Finance/Marketing 75%
HR/BusinessManagement 75%
Psychology/Sociology 69%
Nursing/AthleticTraining 63%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 63%
English/Journalism/Comm 63%
PoliticalScience/Philosophy 56%
Education/Counseling 44%
French/German/Spanish 38%
Religion/Theology 19%

Still have no idea. lol


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Cool quiz, Cerberus. I never even considered foreign language for myself to major in, but I scored high in it.

English/Journalism/Comm 94%
French/German/Spanish 75%
Visual&PerformingArts 63%
Biology/Chemistry/Geology 50%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 50%
HR/BusinessManagement 44%
Education/Counseling 38%
Psychology/Sociology 31%
Religion/Theology 25%
Accounting/Finance/Marketing 25%
Physics/Engineering 25%
Mathematics/Statistics 19%
Nursing/AthleticTraining 19%
PoliticalScience/Philosophy 13%


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> kikachuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just trying to imagine you majoring in women's studies :lol
> ...


Maybe you should give it more thought. You'd always be surrounded by lovely young women in class. :lol


----------



## woozy (Sep 10, 2006)

You scored as Psychology/Sociology.
Education/Counseling... 100%
Psychology/Sociology... 100%
English/Journalism/Comm... 88%
HR/BusinessManagement... 88%
French/German/Spanish... 88%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts... 81%
PoliticalScience/Philosophy... 75%

I have a lot of interests but psychology/sociology and counseling sounds about right. I'm looking to go to school for a psych major, but I'm really more interested in a military science minor.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Perfect. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up doing Soc.



Psychology/Sociology

94% 
HR/BusinessManagement

63% 
French/German/Spanish

63% 
Nursing/AthleticTraining

56% 
Education/Counseling

56% 
Religion/Theology

56% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

38% 
Visual&PerformingArts

38% 
English/Journalism/Comm

31% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy

19% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing

19% 
Mathematics/Statistics

19% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology

6% 
Physics/Engineering

0%


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Wow, that is freakishly accurate.



> *History*/Anthropology/LiberalArts 100%
> 
> French/*German*/Spanish 100%
> 
> ...


It's interesting to see psych so low down the list, since I have a psych degree and my GPA in psych was a 4.0.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Psychology/Sociology

88%

Nursing/AthleticTraining

81%

Religion/Theology

81%

Biology/Chemistry/Geology

75%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

69%

Visual&PerformingArts

69%

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

63%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

56%

English/Journalism/Comm

56%

HR/BusinessManagement

56%

French/German/Spanish

50%

Education/Counseling

44%

Physics/Engineering

38%

Mathematics/Statistics

38%

This quiz was pretty accurate! I did major in Psychology. I wish I majored in music though.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

You scored as Visual&PerformingArts. 



You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in the Visual or Performing Arts (e.g. Art, Art Education, Art History, Ceramics, Culinary Arts, Dance, Drawing, Fashion Design, Film, Graphic Design, Interior Design, Marketing (advertising), Music, Music Education, Music Theory, Painting, Photography, Theatre).

I guess that means my current major of graphic communications is a good fit.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Mathematics*/Statistics: 88%
Physics/*Engineering*: 88%
Biology/*Chemistry*/Geology: 81%
Accounting/Finance/Marketing: 69%
Nursing/AthleticTraining: 63%
Education/Counseling: 56%
Visual&PerformingArts: 50%
PoliticalScience/Philosophy: 50%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts: 44%
French/German/Spanish: 44%
Psychology/Sociology: 44%
English/Journalism/Comm: 44%
HR/BusinessManagement: 38%
Religion/Theology: 19%

Well that's interesting, as a math/engineering major and athiest with an interest in chemistry.

It's funny how math is near the bottom of almost everyone's list.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Psychology/Sociology

94% 
Nursing/AthleticTraining

94% 
Visual&PerformingArts

69% 
French/German/Spanish

56% 
English/Journalism/Comm

56% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

56% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy

50% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing

50% 
Mathematics/Statistics

50% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology

44% 
Education/Counseling

44% 
Physics/Engineering

44% 
Religion/Theology

44% 
HR/BusinessManagement

31%


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

...


----------



## xiphopagus (Oct 23, 2004)

French/German/Spanish 94%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 88%
Visual&PerformingArts 69%
Psychology/Sociology 69%
English/Journalism/Comm 69%
Religion/Theology 50%
Physics/Engineering 44%
Biology/Chemistry/Geology 44%
Education/Counseling 38%
HR/BusinessManagement 31%
Nursing/AthleticTraining 19%
PoliticalScience/Philosophy 19%
Accounting/Finance/Marketing 13%
Mathematics/Statistics 6%


----------



## Cacciato (Aug 8, 2006)

English/Journalism/Comm

81%

Education/Counseling

75%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

69%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

56%

Psychology/Sociology

56%

HR/BusinessManagement

56%

Mathematics/Statistics

50%

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

44%

Nursing/AthleticTraining

38%

Biology/Chemistry/Geology

38%

Religion/Theology

31%

Visual&PerformingArts

31%

Physics/Engineering

31%

French/German/Spanish

25%


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

You scored as Mathematics/Statistics. 



You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Mathematics, Statistics, or related majors (e.g. Accounting, Actuarial Science, Computer Engineering, Computer Information Systems (CIS), Computer Science, Economics, Engineering, Finance, Management Information Systems (MIS), Mathematics, Operations Management, Physics, Risk Management).

It is possible that the best major for you is your 2nd, 3rd, or even 5th listed category, so be sure to consider ALL majors in your OTHER high scoring categories (below). You may score high in a category you didnt think you would--it is possible that a great major for you is something you once dismissed as not for you. The right major for you will be something 1) you love and enjoy and 2) are really great at it.

Consider adding a minor or double majoring to make yourself standout and to combine your interests. Please post your results in your myspace/blog/journal.

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

100%

Mathematics/Statistics

100%

Biology/Chemistry/Geology

75%

Psychology/Sociology

75%

French/German/Spanish

69%

Physics/Engineering

69%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

63%

English/Journalism/Comm

63%

Religion/Theology

38%

Nursing/AthleticTraining

31%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

25%

HR/BusinessManagement

25%

Education/Counseling

13%

Visual&PerformingArts

6%


----------



## sociallyanxious (Jan 2, 2006)

French/German/Spanish

88% 
Physics/Engineering

81% 
Psychology/Sociology

81% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

81% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology

81% 
Nursing/AthleticTraining

75% 
Education/Counseling

56% 
Visual&PerformingArts

44% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing

38% 
HR/BusinessManagement

38% 
Religion/Theology

31% 
English/Journalism/Comm

31% 
Mathematics/Statistics

19% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy

19%



I've always had a strong interest in foreign language but I was to afraid to major in it. Maybe I should consider picking it up as a second major.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

It's not loading for me
:?


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah i get an error as well


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

yay it worked this morning.

You scored as Physics/Engineering. 

You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Engineering, or Physics, or related majors (e.g. Architecture, Astronomy, Astrophysics, Biochemistry, Chemical Engineering, Chemistry, Civil Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer/Management Information Systems (CIS/MIS), Computer Science, Electrical Engineering, Genetics, Environmental Science, Industrial Engineering, Mathematics, Mechanical Engineering).
It is possible that the best major for you is your 2nd, 3rd, or even 5th listed category, so be sure to consider ALL majors in your OTHER high scoring categories (below). You may score high in a category you didnt think you would--it is possible that a great major for you is something you once dismissed as not for you. The right major for you will be something 1) you love and enjoy and 2) are really great at it.

Consider adding a minor or double majoring to make yourself standout and to combine your interests. Please post your results in your myspace/blog/journal.

Physics/Engineering 88%

Biology/Chemistry/Geology 81%

French/German/Spanish 81%

Mathematics/Statistics 75%

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 75%

Psychology/Sociology 69%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy 63%

Education/Counseling 63%

Religion/Theology 63%

English/Journalism/Comm 63%

Nursing/AthleticTraining 50%

HR/BusinessManagement 50%

Visual&PerformingArts 50%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing 38%

I've avoided #1 because it started to bore me when I persued it, I like languages, but I'm not very good at them (not questioned in this). 
There are a bunch of other things but the first half all fit me, they were just questioned in a way thay would score them lower.


----------



## mydream (Nov 28, 2006)

You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in History, Anthropology, or related majors (e.g., African and African-American Studies, Chinese, Classics, Cultural Studies, Economics, English, French, Geography, German, Greek, Hebrew, International Studies, Philosophy, Sociology, Women's Studies, or other Liberal Arts majors). 

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 100% 

Religion/Theology 100% 

Visual&PerformingArts 94% 

Psychology/Sociology 81% 

English/Journalism/Comm 69% 

Education/Counseling 63% 

French/Spanish/OtherLanguage 44% 

PoliticalScience/Philosophy 38% 

Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health 38% 

HR/BusinessManagement 31% 

Biology/Chemistry/Geology 19% 

Accounting/Finance/Marketing 19% 

Physics/Engineering/Computer 6% 

Mathematics/Statistics 0%

--------------------------------------------------------------------

My top three were all majors I was considering (I go to college this coming fall). I still have no clue which one I'm gonna pick though, guess I'll just take some classes and see what happens.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

You scored as Biology/Chemistry/Geology. 



You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Biology, Chemistry, Geology, or related majors (e.g., Biochemistry, Environmental Science, Forestry, Fisheries and Wildlife, Genetics, Marine Biology, Zoology). 


Biology/Chemistry/Geology

69%

Education/Counseling

63%

History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

56%

French/Spanish/OtherLanguage

56%

Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health

50%

Psychology/Sociology

31%

Physics/Engineering/Computer

31%

Visual&PerformingArts

31%

HR/BusinessManagement

25%

PoliticalScience/Philosophy

25%

English/Journalism/Comm

25%

Accounting/Finance/Marketing

19%

Religion/Theology

19%

Mathematics/Statistics

13%


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health

100% 
Psychology/Sociology

94% 
HR/BusinessManagement

81% 
Education/Counseling

75% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology

75% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts

69% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy

69% 
English/Journalism/Comm

69% 
Religion/Theology

63% 
Visual&PerformingArts

63% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing

44% 
Mathematics/Statistics

38% 
French/Spanish/OtherLanguage

31% 
Physics/Engineering/Computer

25% 

Works for me


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

Physics/Engineering/Computer 56% 
HR/BusinessManagement 44% 
Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health 44% 

Education/Counseling 31% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology 31% 
Mathematics/Statistics 31% 
Religion/Theology 25% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing 25% 
Psychology/Sociology 25% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy 13% 
English/Journalism/Comm 6% 
Visual&PerformingArts 6% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 0% 
French/Spanish/OtherLanguage 0% 


wow, this is pretty accurate, currently I'm doing a BA in Mechanical Engineering, after I get my BA I really want to get an MBA.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Physics/Engineering/Computer - 81% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy - 63% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts - 56% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology - 50% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing - 50% 
Education/Counseling - 44% 
HR/BusinessManagement - 44% 
Mathematics/Statistics - 44% 
English/Journalism/Comm - 38% 
Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health - 25% 
French/Spanish/OtherLanguage - 25% 
Visual&PerformingArts - 25% 
Religion/Theology - 19% 
Psychology/Sociology - 13% 

I guess it's a good thing I'm in engineering


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

You scored as Biology/Chemistry/Geology.

You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Biology, Chemistry, Geology, or related majors (e.g., Biochemistry, Environmental Science, Forestry, Fisheries and Wildlife, Genetics, Marine Biology, Zoology).

Biology/Chemistry/Geology-81%
Psychology/Sociology-69%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts-63%
French/Spanish/OtherLanguage-56%
English/Journalism/Comm-31%
Education/Counseling-31%
Religion/Theology-31%
HR/BusinessManagement-31%
Visual&PerformingArts-25%
Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health-19%
Accounting/Finance/Marketing-19%
Physics/Engineering/Computer-13%
Mathematics/Statistics-13%
PoliticalScience/Philosophy-6%

Interesting. The second one sociology, is what I actually majored in. So, maybe I'm not that bad off. I would have loved to major in some science related major, if not for so much schooling.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

> You scored as Biology/Chemistry/Geology.
> 
> You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Biology, Chemistry, Geology, or related majors (e.g., Biochemistry, Environmental Science, Forestry, Fisheries and Wildlife, Genetics, Marine Biology, Zoology).
> 
> ...


They are quite right, my major is really biochemistry

:lol


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow I had a 3 way tie and they made me take a tie-breaker question. here are my final results:

You scored as Visual&PerformingArts. 

You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in the Visual or Performing Arts (e.g., Art, Art Education, Art History, Ceramics, Culinary Arts, Dance, Drawing, Fashion Design, Film, Graphic Design, Interior Design, Marketing (advertising), Music, Music Education, Music Theory, Painting, Photography, Theatre). 

It is possible that the best major for you is your 2nd, 3rd, or even 5th listed category, so be sure to consider ALL majors in your OTHER high scoring categories (below). You may score high in a category you didnt think you would--it is possible that a great major for you is something you once dismissed as not for you. The right major for you will be something 1) you love and enjoy and 2) are really great at it. 

Consider adding a minor or double majoring to make yourself standout and to combine your interests. Please post your results in your myspace/blog/journal.

Mathematics/Statistics 75% 
Visual&PerformingArts 75% 
Religion/Theology 75% 
Education/Counseling 69% 
Psychology/Sociology 69% 
Accounting/Finance/Marketing 69% 
Physics/Engineering/Computer 69% 
Biology/Chemistry/Geology 63% 
English/Journalism/Comm 63% 
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts 44% 
HR/BusinessManagement 44% 
French/Spanish/OtherLanguage 44% 
PoliticalScience/Philosophy 38% 
Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health 38%

I think that's quite accurate. I do have several subjects that are totally different but I am interested in. That's always been the reason why I like to learn and try different things in life.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got: You Scored as *PoliticalScience/Philosophy* You should strongly consider majoring (or minoring) in Political Science, Philosophy, or related majors (e.g., Criminal Justice, Economics, Geography, History, International Business, Journalism, Sociology, Urban Studies, Women's Studies). It is possible that the best major for you is your 2nd, 3rd, or even 5th listed category, so be sure to consider ALL majors in your OTHER high scoring categories (below). You may score high in a category you didnt think you would--it is possible that a great major for you is something you once dismissed as not for you. The right major for you will be something 1) you love and enjoy and 2) are really great at it. Consider adding a minor or double majoring to make yourself standout and to combine your interests. Psychology, Sociology, Business Management, French, German, Spanish, Chinese, and Arabic are all great minors for PoliSci majors.

PoliticalScience/Philosophy75%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts69%
Psychology/Sociology69%
English/Journalism/Comm69%
Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health69%
HR/BusinessManagement63%
Education/Counseling56%
Religion/Theology44%
French/Spanish/OtherLanguage31%
Physics/Engineering/Computer31%
Visual&PerformingArts25%
Accounting/Finance/Marketing19%
Mathematics/Statistics6%
Biology/Chemistry/Geology6%

No surprise for me there. I'm most interested in my top 3 results!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Education/Counseling.

Whoops.

Edit: GOSHDARN I got sucked into a 2006 thread without even noticing


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Psychology/Sociology	
88%
English/Journalism/Comm	
56%
History/Anthropology/LiberalArts	
50%
PoliticalScience/Philosophy	
44%
French/Spanish/OtherLanguage	
44%
Accounting/Finance/Marketing	
38%
Religion/Theology	
31%
Nursing/AthleticTraining/Health	
25%
Education/Counseling	
25%
Biology/Chemistry/Geology	
25%
HR/BusinessManagement	
19%
Visual&PerformingArts	
13%
Physics/Engineering/Computer	
6%


----------

